# Deformed juvenile guppy?



## waschiewoo (Oct 15, 2013)

I've noticed this 4-5 week old guppy has a strange tube under it and it poos out of the tube too. All our other juveniles and fry are normal, but I have been treating the tank for camallanus worm. Its mother and the 3 other females I brought with her came infected with the worm & our lfs have been supplying free levamisole to treat the tank. Has anyone else come across this before?


----------



## waschiewoo (Oct 15, 2013)

here's a short video of it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It happens sometimes. The pic is fuzzy and it looks more like it has a fluke on it to me, but I can't tell.


----------

